

Paul English of Kayak on Hiring, Venture Capital, Time Management, NDA's, etc.  - prakash
http://paulenglish.com/startup.html

======
shafqat
I like his no-nonsense style. What I found is that its not as much the
substance (although that is important), but the fact that you have a clear
strategy that makes a difference.

Going about hiring or raising VC or marketing without a clear, well thought
out plan is probably what dooms most startups.

------
bretpiatt
This is some good general advise. On the hiring/interviewing section I'm not
sure if I'm in agreement. If he means a 30-60 minute interview [[by each
person that will be working with the candidate]] then we're in agreement, if
he means in total no way.

Anyone doing hiring should read Topgrading (
<http://www.topgrading.com/index.cfm> ) and even if you choose to not follow
the full format you should be making conscious choices to do something
different with good reasons behind it.

~~~
aditya
Also, wondering about "don't let the interviewee lead" advice. I've noticed
that sometimes you learn quite a lot about a person if you let them go off on
their own rather than stick to a set of questions...

~~~
bmalicoat
The only problem then is you learn what they know and you don't learn what
they don't know which is usually equally important.

